# new furniture



## dadefamily

Hi all am thinking of leaving all my furniture here in UK but to make my mind up want to look at cost of new items. Can you give me web sites or ideas Of costs . I know you can pay a huge range for say a sofa in UK from 150 to as much as 150000 for one. but i am looking at the 15O range! Ha ha ha


----------



## Boboa

Look at IKEA Australia website. You'll get an average market price.


----------



## Ozgirl

Natuzzi.com.au
Fantasticfurniture.com.au
Harveynorman.com.au
Myer.com.au


----------



## Boboa

It will probably cost you twice the local cost in shipping and customs. Remember! All leather and most of wood work will have to be treated by customs! that costs ... a lot.


----------



## Ozgirl

We are actuelly going to ship our staff from Europe to oz. Most of our stuff is clothes, shoes, and other misc stuff such as wii, guitar, keyboard. Does anyone know if we would need to pay extra for customs to go through all our stuff. We are not bringing any furniture but ive heard horror stories about customs charging a fortune upon arrival.


----------



## Boboa

Wii, cloths and etc are exempt. Unless you have leather jackets. I had to pay $70 cutoms fee for 2 leather jackets. Otherwise its free (if you have a general migrant or long term visa)


----------



## Ozgirl

Good to know. Think i will wear the leather jacket then... Anyway, Hubby will have the migrant visa so hopefully they don't charge us anything! It's already costing 1000 euros to bring our clothes etc.


----------



## Boboa

hahaha good strategy! 1000EUR! wow... what a fee, it costed me EUR250 to ship mine, but I didn't have that much


----------



## Ozgirl

Boboa said:


> hahaha good strategy! 1000EUR! wow... what a fee, it costed me EUR250 to ship mine, but I didn't have that much


Well, That's on an estimate of 175kg. Not sure we will have that much. Trying to sell as much as possible before hand.
Which shipping company did you use? We are leaving France, and planning to use bagages du monde.


----------



## Boboa

I shipped from Belgium, Bruxelles and used KLM, they had migrant discount at that time. Not sure if they still have it. I had only 85kg


----------



## rufa

Boboa said:


> I shipped from Belgium, Bruxelles and used KLM, they had migrant discount at that time. Not sure if they still have it. I had only 85kg


Hi boboa

I had the impression that fees can be a bit cheaper if you send it by air 
Do you know if any other airline has this service?
The luggage was unattended right, cause it helps to bring cost down a bit. 
Did you also send appliances?
Ozgirl check a few mote options for sure you can get the price down


----------



## Boboa

Yeah I think EUR1000 is excessive. Most of big airlines had discounts. I know Lufthansa used to have one. Also it doesn't hurt to mention that you are an immigrant, I got additional 10kg from Qatar airways baggage when I done this (40kg instead of 30kg).
Yes, my staff was unattended. 
I remember some of my friends mentioned Air France-KLM Cargo (you might also check France Cargo International Cie FCI Présentation), the prices change so fast...
Not sure about Portugal :-(


----------



## Ozgirl

Boboa said:


> I shipped from Belgium, Bruxelles and used KLM, they had migrant discount at that time. Not sure if they still have it. I had only 85kg


Cool, thanks for the info. We are booked with Malaysian airlines, but they wouldn't do the migrant extra weight allowance. C'est la vie!


----------



## jacklinmor

Here I am giving my suggestion and opinion that if you are going to be something shopping for furniture related than first you check to some ready made shop as well as manufacturer shop whose are being business of furniture, so you select right furniture design as well as you can compare its prices also.


----------



## rufa

jacklinmor said:


> Here I am giving my suggestion and opinion that if you are going to be something shopping for furniture related than first you check to some ready made shop as well as manufacturer shop whose are being business of furniture, so you select right furniture design as well as you can compare its prices also.


Sometimes it's not just the furniture it's Also the whole package coming with it, your personal belongings, which you do end up saving money. I have good quality furniture over here and i intend TO ship it over with alot if other personal stuff. i know that i will spend more than 4000 euros buying all my stuff só why not ship it ?


----------

